# Did You Guys See Some of The Diecast Diorama's??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=303710&page=2

Some cool stuff here.

BTW I got this from the 3rd HobbyTalk Newsletter.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Whoa! 

*Captions needed for this one!
*









:hat: _Those spring-loaded snakes under the distributor cap worked better than Molly could have hoped for._

-- D


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Yes...*











I knew I should have had a V8!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

man, i gotta get me a dog for my shop.

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> man, i gotta get me a dog for my shop.
> 
> --rick




Haha, I will take a look and see if I can help. I just got a bunch of people and other stuff. I will check tom after work.


They look cool.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I cruise that area at least once a week. Some of the guys have some great shops too. Stangfreak in particular is a real pro at shop tools. Larry told me to scope out his work. He casts some cool stuff which he also sells. Good stuff over there! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

If you don't get me home in time for my soap opera, you'll be sleeping with the dog tonight!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I told him to put a Chevy engine in it, but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! He had to keep a Ford a Ford!! Ain't that what he said Rufus?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*FORD*

Found On Road Dead


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

plymouth71 said:


> *FORD*
> 
> Found On Road Dead


OR

Fix Or Repair Daily.

-Paul Past owner of several fixers


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

OR, First On Race Day.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

DesertSlot said:


> OR, First On Race Day.


Right on, DesertSlot! Right on! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Dslot said:


> Now that's Built Ford Tough, with Chevy Stuff!!! RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

backwards = Driver Returns On Foot


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Awww cmon...*










It was just a few sprinkles!!! You DON'T have to polish it NOW!!!!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> backwards = Driver Returns On Foot


That's pretty good. How about Driving Right Over, Fast 

And of course there is always "Mopar is no car".


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Haha now bout pontiac?? I won't sat what it means but you know.

I don't exactly agree with it, just a funny one!!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Poor Old Newyorker Thinks Its A Cadillac ???

MOPAR = *M*ove *O*ver *P*lymouth71 *A*pproaching *R*apidly !


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Poor Old Newyorker Thinks Its A Cadillac ???

Close but no cigar.

MOPAR = *M*ove *O*ver *P*lymouth71 *A*pproaching *R*apidly 

Now that's a GOOD one!:hat:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pontiacs are bad, mmmm-kay?*

I don't know much about what the letters stand for, but the cars are no good. 

Perfect example here. Three glaring issues:

1. Paint is faded. Color is called "Carousel Red" looks more like an unusual shade of orange to me. Horrible durability.

2. Listen to that engine - it can barely idle. Stock base motor in car (RAIII)with optional RAIV motor's cam and the thing idles rough with a lumpy sort of sound. Very undesirable. Many Toyota Corollas can idle much more smoothly.

3. Traction problem. Note how the car seems to lose traction just driving down the road. That's a quality problem. 

I'd feel sorry for anyone who owns such a crummy car. What's worse, I understand many of the Pontiacs designated HO or SD throughout the sixties had these problems. Didn't they ever hear of continuous improvement???






That division was so out of touch with times that they made SD455 motors through 1974, when other manufacturers were way ahead of them in producing smoother, low-power engines that could even run-on after the key was turned off. Stupid Pontiac... Stupid, stupid Pontiac.

That's just my opinion, though. Some broad minded folks might find some tiny redeeming quality in these cars. Harumph... they could probably find the good in *anything.* :wave:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

LOL Rolls! That was a fine video. Except when he got on it, you could hardly see it anymore. I might be tempted to kill for a car like that.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Part of me wants anuther '93 - '02 Trans Am with all the modern conveniences and twice the balls of old muscle -- and yet part of me wants an old Charger with a 400 with less horsepower but waaay more style. Too many choices living in the U.S. of A. :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dude, of course I would say Charger all the way. Price and availability may be an issue.

Next would be the variation...
Original 72 paint scheme? Bumpers painted or not?
Second paint scheme with the stripes? Large or small logo on the hood?
Blue, silver or chrome wheels? White, dark blue or black decals on the quarter panels?
STP decals over the front tires or not?

Or you could do the unthinkable... not do a Petty car.

I always thought that K&K car looked pretty tough.
or a Buddy Baker #11
or the #32 Simoniz car, or, well...
you wouldn't be into a pink & yellow Marty Robbins car would you?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep - we are cursed with too many great options... You couldn't go wrong either way.


----------

